# Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa, May 9-16, 1BR



## LisaH (Apr 4, 2014)

I am bummed that I booked this for a friend and she just canceled the trip due to unforeseeable events.
Guest certificate requited
$700/week
No other weeks available
PM me please.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 4, 2014)

Can you cancel this reservation with DVC?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2014)

You should just advertise it on eBay.  I cannot believe the DVC on eBay, and they are RCI exchange rentals.  I turned them into RCI, and RCI basically said, "You can get whatever your costs are for a week, so we don't do anything about these rentals on eBay."


----------



## LisaH (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I would rather someone on TUG take it but might list on eBay in a week or so.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone interested?


----------



## derekerrn (Apr 9, 2014)

Wish was a 2 bedroom,  we're flying down that day but bringing my parents and won't all fit in a 1br


----------



## joader (Apr 10, 2014)

still avail?


----------



## LisaH (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes it is.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 17, 2014)

Still Available!
Correction: guest certificate *required*.


----------

